# Proofing for the wind, NOT!



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Today's trial was hit by an onslaught of major wind gusts and what a major distraction that became for the dogs. The papers, canopies, trash cans and tree particles were blowing across the rings and flapping endlessly. The high jumps kept blowing over so the stewards just left them lying on the ground. When it was time for the dog to jump in utility or open they stood them up and held onto them until the dog completed the jump. The judge wore a wispy skirt that kept engulfing the dogs especially during the moving stand. It was quite the mess and needless to say the dogs were having a terrible time working against so many happings.
My girl was entered in utility A. We didn't qualify but I give Baylee an A+ for effort and bravery. During the beginning of signals the high jump came crashing down causing her to completely lose her concentration. It was after that they decided to keep the jumps lying on the ground.
Since 99% of our shows are outdoors we try to anticipate a myriad of obstacles and distractions but you just can't plan for such a wind event.
We are entered tomorrow too but I decided not to attend. Baylee has a difficult enough time with her confidence without braving flying objects.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow that was an adventure. Now you know what you need to work on. You'll get it next time. Utility is hard enough with out all the distractions! I LOVE utility, can't wait to get there again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that sounds like a totally impossible situation in which to show. I don't blame you for not going today!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW!! What a mess!!!
Baylee, sweetie, take the day off and regroup! There will be better days ahead!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Parts of that sounds unsafe!

For wind proofing....we have fans we can set up.... with streamers attached. And I've always intended to get helium balloons to use with it, per Bob Bailey.... but.... on the too do list.

But....with all the big stuff falling down and blowing away....staying home was a good idea...those canopies can be deadly!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! I am surprised they allowed the show to continue since that sounds dangerous! I too would not show today - sheesh! Baylee, you did good just staying in the ring being brave with all that wind!

I posted a video a few weeks back of training in the wind, without even flying objects and is was an education to me how much the wind can distract a dog - shouldn't have been I suppose but it was


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> Parts of that sounds unsafe!
> 
> For wind proofing....we have fans we can set up.... with streamers attached. And I've always intended to get helium balloons to use with it, per Bob Bailey.... but.... on the too do list.
> 
> But....with all the big stuff falling down and blowing away....staying home was a good idea...those canopies can be deadly!


 The organizers gathered up the metal trash cans and the destroyed canopies to prevent injury. They folded up the big folding tables that blew down and they anchored the tarp for open groups though that didn't prevent it from billowing and shaking the huge carnival type tents that were still standing. It was an adventure to say the least but I am glad were are home today.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh man, Conner would never have been able to show. He is terrified of wind! Just a breeze blowing through is enough to make him freeze.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good girl Baylee for being so brave! Those are very scary conditions.

We were at an agility match yesterday and had wind gusts that sent things flying and tumbling around. Augie is afraid of the wind and things blowing around, so when the first big gust came I started playing a CU (control unleashed) game to feed him cheese and saying "yea wind". When the wind stopped so did the cheese. After the 3rd gust he calmed down and started to look at me for cheese. He did his agility runs without a problem.


----------

